# Stoned



## Sharky (9 Oct 2019)

Never felt so unwell as I have this week.

Started last wednesday, driving to my TT match and became aware of an aching back. Lower right. Carried on and actually won my first match, but by the end of the night, the pains had become so great that I could get no respite.

Got home and went to bed, but hardly slept. By 5am , was so bad and I thought it might be appendecitus. Called 999 and went up A&E.

Spent the whole of the day up there and a ctscan revealed a kidney stone!

couldn't believe that a 4mm bit of stone could cause so much pain.

Now a week later and treatment initially is pain killers and loads of water and hopefully it will pass out.

Anybody else been stoned? How long did it take to get rid of the little blighter?

Got another ctscan appointment in a few weeks. If not budging it will need a stent fitting and other stuff.

Hope nobody has suffered though. Wouldn't wish it on anybody.


----------



## roadrash (9 Oct 2019)

yep I suffered for two weeks , never felt anything like it , I was told to pee through a sieve, I could not believe how tiny it was when I passed it, looked like a tiny chip off a piece of slate, the relief was welcome though, I hope you are rid of it soon


----------



## tom73 (9 Oct 2019)

Mrs 73 has seen many a hard man in agony. Yes they are painful 4mm may not sound much but think about the size of the plumbing it’s got to pass though. 
keep up the fluids and hopefully it will pass.


----------



## stephec (9 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> Mrs 73 has seen many a hard man in agony. Yes they are painful 4mm may not sound much* but think about the size of the plumbing it’s got to pass though.*
> keep up the fluids and hopefully it will pass.


I know you're only trying to make him feel better, but...... 😀


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2019)

Despite the usual gags, 4mm is huge. I've had some issues and the first time it happened it was actually quite scary but now I'm getting used to it even if it still remains uncomfortable. Last time was a couple of days of pain before finally passing something at work with the only clue it passed was the sound if something hard hitting the porcelain.  Keep well hydrated and it may never be an issue again.


----------



## vickster (9 Oct 2019)

Have you chaps seen the size of a cervix compared to a baby's head...


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> Have you chaps seen the size of a cervix compared to a baby's head...


Childbirth is something akin to man flu, or so they tell me.


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2019)




----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2019)

I'm sorry to hear that Sharky. I'm still stoned on Amitriptyline. It works well for pain relief, but the effects are so bad the doc has ordered me not to drive, do anything safety critical or make any important decisions before 1030hrs each day.


----------



## stephec (10 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Sharky. I'm still stoned on Amitriptyline. It works well for pain relief, but the effects are so bad the doc has ordered me not to drive, do anything safety critical or make any important decisions before 1030hrs each day.


So you're more alert than usual then?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (10 Oct 2019)

Spare a thought for Samuel Pepes who had a large stone of sorts surgically removed.


----------



## johnblack (10 Oct 2019)

I've not suffered from kidney stones, but had gall stones and if the pain you have is anything like mine I truly sympathise. I was given lots of lovely morphine and an operation to remove my gall bladder, which sounds far more pleasant than what you've had to go through.


----------



## gbb (10 Oct 2019)

I was hospitalised a month ago with kidney stones. No idea and no symptoms leading up to the attack, just a sudden ache in my back and within half an hour i was on the floor in agony. Two more attacks (each lasting half an hour with half hour respites) and ambulance called (still not knowing WTF is causing it) Two attacks in A&E.....1.5 bottles of Entenox, 4 shots of morphine, one shot of IV Ibrufen which is apparently real strong stuff....and a suppositry (sp) of some unknown pain relief.
Slept for something like 3/4 of the next day, puked up every time i as much as looked at food or drink (that was the pain relief side effects), absolutely awful condition.
Ironically,thankfully, ive not had a single attack or symptom since. My intake of water has increased, occasionally squeezing lemon juice into it is apparently good at breaking them down.Ive not knowingly passed any out so they're either still in my system (bladder etc) or they pass through without you realising.
Back at work after 3 days i think.


----------



## Skanker (10 Oct 2019)

I was told a few tablespoons of apple cider vinegar mixed in a glass of water will help break down a kindney stone.
The pain only comes when the stone is moving and on it’s way out though, so I now have a glass daily to prevent going through that brutal pain again in the future.


----------



## Electric_Andy (10 Oct 2019)

I hope I never have one, these stories sound horrible. Get well soon everyone


----------



## MichaelW2 (10 Oct 2019)

Sounds like my first one, slight ache developing into severe pain. Had a few minor relapses but nothing as bad. You have to adopt a hard drinking lifestyle and keep your pee clear, avoid whatever chemical caused the stone ( different foods for different composition). Keep some of those prescription painkillers handy but beware taking them abroad to some countries without a copy of the prescription.


----------



## gbb (10 Oct 2019)

Skanker said:


> I was told a few tablespoons of apple cider vinegar mixed in a glass of water will help break down a kindney stone.
> The pain only comes when the stone is moving and on it’s way out though, so I now have a glass daily to prevent going through that brutal pain again in the future.


Brutal pain just about says it really...brutal, eye popping, teeth clenching, rocking on the floor pain


----------



## Skanker (10 Oct 2019)

Mine was only 3mm so not as bad as some people have to deal with, my pal Russel passed an 8mm stone! 
It must have been like trying to piss out a marble!


----------



## guitarpete247 (12 Oct 2019)

I had one a couple of years ago. My dad had dozens. I don't want another. Doc told me to take it in to health centre so they could say what may have caused it but they lost it.
Here's photo





Bit broke off but looks like it was 5mm.


----------



## C R (12 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> Have you chaps seen the size of a cervix compared to a baby's head...


My mum says passing a kidney stone was worse.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Oct 2019)

Ian mcshane, probably his finest acting.

Dont watch if your even remotely squemish




View: https://youtu.be/PZj7H8sfkR0


----------



## Sharky (12 Oct 2019)

Still waiting for mine to pop out. Knowing what it is and recognising when the pain is on its way is making it a bit easier to live with. But in pain to some extent everyday.


----------



## C R (12 Oct 2019)

Sharky said:


> Still waiting for mine to pop out. Knowing what it is and recognising when the pain is on its way is making it a bit easier to live with. But in pain to some extent everyday.


My mum passed a few over the years, not fun, but it does eventually pass.


----------



## guitarpete247 (13 Oct 2019)

When I went to Doc's I went to produce a water sample, he told Mrs GP that he had a recent mum in with kidney stone. She had said it was worse than childbirth.


----------



## icowden (14 Oct 2019)

Apparently Rollercoasters are now the treatment of choice...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-45513012


----------



## PaulB (16 Oct 2019)

Slick said:


> Childbirth is something akin to man flu, or so they tell me.


The age-old question has now been answered. What's more painful, childbirth or being kicked in the bollocks? Well there won't be many who are equipped to be able to answer that question but a bit of applied science presents us with the answer; being kicked in the bollocks is more painful. How was this answer arrived at? Well although childbirth is thought to be quite painful, you often get women voluntarily going through the process again and having more than one such event whereas you won't find many men who request a second go at having that done to them. So there we are, being kicked in the bollocks is more painful than childbirth.

And the next question is...how can we make Brexit a success?


----------



## keithmac (16 Oct 2019)

My friend suffered for years from kidney stones, he's been into the hospital several times to have ultrasound? sessions to break them up.

They never found the cause but I believe he's not had one for a while now.


----------



## NorthernSky (18 Oct 2019)

Electric_Andy said:


> I hope I never have one, these stories sound horrible. Get well soon everyone


yeah same, off to drink some water (mixed with beer)


----------



## Banjo (19 Oct 2019)

I have been told that becoming dehydrated can cause stones so drink plenty when riding running or any exertion.


----------



## Banjo (19 Oct 2019)

guitarpete247 said:


> I had one a couple of years ago. My dad had dozens. I don't want another. Doc told me to take it in to health centre so they could say what may have caused it but they lost it.
> Here's photo
> View attachment 488826
> 
> Bit broke off but looks like it was 5mm.


Looks beer coloured to me Pete.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Nov 2019)

Just been destoned. Gall stone rather than kidney. A routine CT scan of a kidney with their new state of the art machine showed a stone stuck near the bottom of the bile duct. Oban hospital had an OMG reaction and sent me in a taxi (the ambulances were all busy ) to the nearest large hospital in Paisley at Nhs expense where I arrived in A&E at about 2000. Fed through the system and in a bed by 0130. Couple of days later had a procedure with an unfeasably long name which involved feeding a tube down my gullet as far as the bile duct. Bit of wire deployed to widen the duct but not enough to dislodge the stone so a balloon inflated above the stone which is then pulled out. If I lived local I would have been out the same day but being so far away kept for a couple of days and got an ambulance back to Oban. 
This is why I like our Scottish NHS.


----------



## Slick (6 Nov 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Just been destoned. Gall stone rather than kidney. A routine CT scan of a kidney with their new state of the art machine showed a stone stuck near the bottom of the bile duct. Oban hospital had an OMG reaction and sent me in a taxi (the ambulances were all busy ) to the nearest large hospital in Paisley at Nhs expense where I arrived in A&E at about 2000. Fed through the system and in a bed by 0130. Couple of days later had a procedure with an unfeasably long name which involved feeding a tube down my gullet as far as the bile duct. Bit of wire deployed to widen the duct but not enough to dislodge the stone so a balloon inflated above the stone which is then pulled out. If I lived local I would have been out the same day but being so far away kept for a couple of days and got an ambulance back to Oban.
> This is why I like our Scottish NHS.


Never really had much faith in Oban hospital after the Gupta saga but glad you are making a recovery.


----------



## Sharky (6 Nov 2019)

Been about a month now and still haven't passed it, but all pain has gone and blood tests have shown that my kidneys are performing as normal now. They had dipped a bit a few weeks ago. Consultant was happy with progress and said I may have passed it. So booked for another ct scan later this month to see if the stone is still there.

Hope you never suffer from one.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Nov 2019)

Slick I cannot recall the Gupta incident but in any case things change and their speed of passing me on quite impressed me. It was beyond their equipment and Paisley specialise so made sense to move me on.


----------

